# What wireless replacement for ATH-A550Z?



## puma99dk| (Mar 31, 2020)

I been thinking about lately to replace my Audio-Technica ATH-A550Z headphones out with a pair of wireless instead because I am tired of being tied to a cable when I am home and I need to do things away from my computer.

Which would be a good replacement same design as my current ATH-A550Z when I am searching for a pair of wireless headphones?

Budget is shy of £245/300USD I would like a pair of Audio-Technica again because the ATH-A550Z is my second pair and I am satisfied with the sound of them but not being hold back by a wire. 

I been looking at Audio-Technica ATH-DSR7BT before they are about £215 / 266 USD locally here in Europe.

But the perfect pair a wireless version of the ATH-A550Z.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 31, 2020)

Tough answer w/o knowing how it is going to be used.  My son bought a set of Logitech to use while his $350 wired Senhessers were being repaired from too many head wrenches when he stood up.  The Senns have been fixed... but he sticks with the Logitech 930 for Gaming and most audo / movie uses..   My other two sons and myself are using the 935's.  it's the only wireless device any of us uses.

If ya want something more pro oriented but still suited for gaming the Sennhesier GSP 370 runs about @200 and battery life is reported at 100 hours and runs about $200 USD.  If it's all about audio quality, the GSP 670 would be the way to go $350 MSRP in USD






						Sennheiser GSP 600  Headset
					






					uk.pcpartpicker.com


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 31, 2020)

@John Naylor i don't want a headset, it's been years since I got rid of my last headset because I hate having a microphone attached and sound quality wasn't as great as dedicated headphones.

I got a alright stereo microphone when I need it.


----------



## flmatter (Mar 31, 2020)

* Sennheiser Momentum 3 Wireless*
about $350  depending on your region
* Bowers & Wilkins PX7 Wireless*
same price and depends on region
*Sony WH-1000XM3*
around $230

Sorry I listed 2 out of your budget  but looking at Audio-Technica site they show a couple sub 300 headphones that are wireless. Not sure if those help or will work


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 31, 2020)

It's for home use not to take with me and I don't like in ear like the Sennheiser Momentum 3 Wireless they never fitted in my ears and always falling out.

I thought I made it clear when I wrote "But the perfect pair a wireless version of the ATH-A550Z." and give another Audio-Technica as an example that I prefer over ears.

The Bowers & Wilkins PX7 Wireless is about £246 / 305USD so not bad and have nice features only thing reviewers complain about is they clamp too much on the users head is so it's like my old ATH-M50's again I called them the "squishers" because no matter what I did I couldn't losing them up so I couldn't wear them for more then 30-60 mins without getting a headache but the ATH-A550Z don't have this problem.

The Sony WH-1000XM3 reviews sound good not too much domination on your the users head trying to squish the hell out of you and it's usb-c 

The price is not bag locally about £237 / 295 USD for the blank once and I might be able to try them locally before I buy them which should be great.

Thanks @flmatter


----------



## flmatter (Apr 1, 2020)

I was not assuming you were taking these mobile, I was just trying to find a few good wireless headphones.   I use these for gaming and music, plus being bluetooth I connect my phone to them.  I normally just push the mic back inside the headset when I am not using it.  Bose makes a decent set but I would look at these over the bose.   Best of luck, let us know what you find and how they sound.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 1, 2020)

@flmatter I had colleague in the last 3 years that had problems with wireless steel series headsets and no a big fan of steel series.

B&O is a no go they have always been trashy in my eyes even their TV's they haven't made anything but the design for, for years they use Philips panels and is overpriced.

I even sold a couple of beoplay speakers at home and eww the sound of them.

So the Sony WH-1000XM3 is something I will look into more but would like more but sadly there is no place in my country where I can try on the Audio-Technica BT headphones so I need to relay on reviewer I did that for my ATH-A550Z.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 2, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> @John Naylor i don't want a headset, it's been years since I got rid of my last headset because I hate having a microphone attached and sound quality wasn't as great as dedicated headphones.
> 
> I got a alright stereo microphone when I need it.



As I had said, very hard to make recommendation without knowing how it's being used.   What exactly does "home use" mean ?   Gaming, Discord, video conferencing, podcasts, home music studio ?  Someone using his equipment to make youtube videos or podcasts has different need than a gamer.

I should have been clearer ... As a life long audiophile, I had a rather extensive set of audio equipment, much of it modded, for sound system including (6) Nakamichi mics that I used for for concert recording and several headphones.   None of these were wireless as I was unhappy with the wireless sound quality.  Used wireless mice, no more ... used wireless KBs ... no more, used wireless LAN .... no more.    Had tried wireless headphones, never liked any.  Also like you, typically found the mic arm extended over my face all the time annoying and fold ut of the way solutions were cimbersome

When my son got those 930s, I kinda smirked at them ... wireless  ... pfft.   I tried them for a week and the wired mics and headphones (Sennhesier 800 D) went back to the living room.  The 800D were fantastic, but attached to the PC they were being wasted having far better quality than the signal being received from a $90 - $225 sound card.   For those using the $15 - $30 sound subsystem on board a MoBo, a $300 set of headphones should not be on the table.  The investment in headphones / headsets should be considered according to the quality of the signal being fed.   I don't use  headphones / headsets much .... To me it's kinda like skiing versus playing a video game where Im skiing.   Sound is felt as well as heard and even the 800 Ds are not capable of creating the phyical vibration and directional sound sphere of live sound audiophile playback system.  But if I want to extend a gaming session into the late evening hours, headphones or headsets are necessary.

As to the mic part ... I love having the desk space back.   More often then not, (95% of the time), the mic arm is tucked inside.  In essence, you wouldn't even know it was there as it disappears into the ear piece.   In fact, when I'm inclined to use it, I have to take the headset off my head to find where it's hidden away.  Feeling around, it's just not detectable unless perhaps you are using it everyday.

In short, at the time I encountered the 930s, my outlook was "wireless doesn't cut it".   I liked my set up as it was and i wouldn't have gone out and bough wireless anything.  Is the 930 as good as the 800 D as a headphone ?  Might was well ask is a $15,000 domestic model car as good as a $225,000 Ruff Porsche  ?  But given the limitations of most PC sound subsystems as a corrollary to the limits of rush hour traffic,  both cars get you to work at the same time.  So in the context with which I am most familiar, I don't miss the 800 D as their audio quality was curtailed by what was feeding it.  What I did miss was easily offset by the freedom to stand without wrenching my neck.  My primary usage for the headset is late night gaming and video conferencing / seminars and these headsets excel here.  I do have the freedom to, as you said, "being tied to a cable when I am home and I need to do things away from my computer. "

In your case, I don't see how your mic would allow you to do that.  If you need that microphone, you can't be walking around the house and talking thru the mic on your desk.  In my case, I never would have considered anyrthing wireless or a headset.  But as luck would have it, my assumptions about stuff in my face and soun quality were based on long held biases from yours gone by.  I do walk around the house with my headset on, listening to a training seminar while in two flights down making grilled cheese in the kitchen.  I have nothing in my face, but if I need to respond to a question. I can flip down the mic boom and retract when done ... and yes, I still often have to take it off my head to find it.

So again, I'm not telling you to change your preferred routine and your preferences ... I'm saying it might be worth looking at before you pull the trigger as, in my case , something I was dead set against considering it unacceptable, turned out to be  very viable alternative.      At this point, the mics are in the back of a closet and I will prolly sell the 800Ds; if I am going to have to wear headphones to listen to music, then I usually just wait till there's no one around to disturb which is most of the day.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 2, 2020)

I listen more to music then I game but it depends on the periods of the year.

I don't do online talking and so on much that's why I use a stereo mic when needed.

I listen to a lot of music anywhere from 128kbps too high bitrate AAC/FLAC music, and if it's not music I also watch movies and series with headphones on.

My started out back in the day with some Denon headphones they were crap quality wise and fell apart, then I had a pair of Creative Aurvana Live, then Audio-Technica ATH-M50 and now the ATH-A550Z and these are the best I had.

I use a Creative Sound Blaster Z and for me my current ATH-A550Z amaze me in sound anything from music to movies/series to gaming.

That's why I started out with that a wireless version of the ATH-A550Z ART would be perfect.

For Bluetooth I could built-in BT5.0 because on the on-board Intel Wireless-AC 9260/9265 that can be swapped out for WiFi6 with BT5.2 if needed.

I wanna be able to just walk around in my 2 room apartment with my headphones on not needing to be tied to a wire when I listen to music.


----------

